# New Guy with a new winter project (Project Craigslist)



## fishinchef (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright here is the deal I have been looking for a boat for a while. I was looking for something inexpensive but everything I was finding was out of my price range or just to far away to justify the cheap price. So what I did was post an ad on craigslist wanted section for a jon boat. About a week later I got an email saying to come and pick up the boat for $20. Heck yeah!! So I started today by giving it a bath and getting my workshop ready for the new project. I will be posting updates about the build. There are four different holes that need to be patched and it needs new transom support, but for $20 it will do. 

I am unsure about the model/year from the old logo (whats left of it ) the first two letters are BA and the last two ON. Anyone have an idea? I am currently on the hunt for a trailer and going to start planning the layout for "Project Craigslist" 

From what I have seen on this site it looks like I have found a new forum home. The craftsmanship, attention to detail, and knowledge is awesome here. I look forward to the build and seeing what ideas everyone has to share. 

Also come spring if anyone wants to fish some of the lakes/private ponds in the south metro area let me know I'm always looking to go.



**pics to come tonight gotta set up them up in photobucket**


----------



## ben2go (Nov 30, 2008)

Good deal.hope you got the title.Most places require the boat and motor to be registered and titled.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate  

Oh and _*SWEET*_ way how you got the boat, perfect title for it :lol:

whats the size of it?


----------



## fishinchef (Nov 30, 2008)

its a 14ft and 32 inches wide. I'm still trying to determine the make. The funny thing is I picked the boat up in the "beater" truck I purchased off of craigslist and bought the boat with money from a sale off craigslist. I'm trying to see if I can complete the boat with stuff from there. Trying to see what I can complete out of nothing. Should be a fun project


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 30, 2008)

sweet doin everything from craigs list might take time but i bet it will be fun!!!


----------



## fishinchef (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are the pics as promised. 







The middle seat was already cut out for some reason so easy access for a floor and decking





The transom needs new support, handles, and some new hardware





This is the biggest hole in the bottom, its only about half the size of a penny


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 30, 2008)

thats almost a twin to my Ouchita boat!!


----------



## ben2go (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a clean start to a modified dream boat.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 30, 2008)

ben2go said:


> That's a clean start to a modified dream boat.



Agree, 

looks like someone started on it and quit-Cool 8) easy start for you :wink:


----------



## BassNBob (Nov 30, 2008)

In the NADA list of boats there was a BAYON listed from 1971 to 1983. I don't know what they look like but you may want to start there looking. Good luck.


----------



## fishinchef (Nov 30, 2008)

bob there are too many letters for it to be "Bayon" 

Here is the picture of what is left of the logo.


----------



## DryFlyRy (Dec 1, 2008)

A quick note on the title... I know MASS is a pain in the bum about titles and registration and sales tax and bills of sales.... they will even require you to register a canoe if you mount a trolling motor on it... :evil: also I know, at least for mass... if your boat doesnt have a 12 digit Hull Identification number on it (typically before 1972) then you have to have an epo assign one to it before you can even start TRYING to get a title for it (i know all this from experience from another boat i was going to fix up and it is just a royal pain, thats why the boat i have now is named "The coulda shoulda woulda") So just make sure you dot your legal i's and cross your paper-work t's before you go sinking a lot of money into the project just to find the friendly people down at your local registry shaking their head when you ask them for a registration number... otherwise you may end up with a reeeaaalllyyy neat lawn ornament. I dont mean to come off like a negative nancy, i would just hate to see someone make the mistakes I've already made


----------



## russ010 (Dec 1, 2008)

It almost looks like Basshound in that pic... I'll look more into later and see if I can come up with anything


----------



## ben2go (Dec 1, 2008)

DryFlyRy said:


> A quick note on the title... I know MASS is a pain in the bum about titles and registration and sales tax and bills of sales.... they will even require you to register a canoe if you mount a trolling motor on it... :evil: also I know, at least for mass... if your boat doesnt have a 12 digit Hull Identification number on it (typically before 1972) then you have to have an epo assign one to it before you can even start TRYING to get a title for it (i know all this from experience from another boat i was going to fix up and it is just a royal pain, thats why the boat i have now is named "The coulda shoulda woulda") So just make sure you dot your legal i's and cross your paper-work t's before you go sinking a lot of money into the project just to find the friendly people down at your local registry shaking their head when you ask them for a registration number... otherwise you may end up with a reeeaaalllyyy neat lawn ornament. I dont mean to come off like a negative nancy, i would just hate to see someone make the mistakes I've already made




I been there also.See if this will help out, if you don't have paper work. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5285&hilit=title


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 1, 2008)

Luckily titles for boats are worthless in Georgia. There is no HIN number on the boat. In this case the boat is considered older than a 1971. I've seen a few people go through this before and its easier to do in Georgia than in other states. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 3, 2008)

Tonight was a fun night!! The fun task of drilling/cutting out rusted bolts and faulty patch jobs. Hopefully I can finish this, strengthen the transom and float test by monday.


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 7, 2008)

I spent today patching the remaining holes, sanding old patch jobs, and sealing everything up. I ran out of rivets and have to get more in the morning. 






The left side is the brilliant patch job by the previous owner I have added a patch on the bottom and will also be putting one on the inside tomorrow


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2008)

It's coming along! =D>


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 15, 2008)

The holes/leaks are all fixed now. After I THOUGHT I got them all I found 3 more when I put some water in it. I ended up patching these cracks with silicone and riviting a molded piece of aluminum to the hull for protection. All three of the cracks were in the channels on the bow





I also had about 4 leaking rivets. a little work with a hammer and some silicone and no more leaks. A little sanding with 220 grit and self etching primer for the bare spots and we are ready for paint.





I managed to get one coat of paint on and I am going to try to get another on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## who pooted? (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Fishinchief where ya from and what kinda paint did ya use?


----------



## who pooted? (Dec 16, 2008)

My bad that's Fishinchef!


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 16, 2008)

who pooted: I'm just south of Atlanta, GA. I'm on a tight budget for this project so I decided to use an oil based paint that is for porches and outdoor deck floors. I still used the self etching primer on the bare metal spots. The first coat looks good. I can still see some of the imperfections on the hull (dings, dents, scratches) but the water hides it anyways. I'll be painting the second coat tomorrow and then painting the inside later this week. Then on to some flooring!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 18, 2008)

I never noticed you were in Newnan... I'm up in Canton. What lakes are you planning on fishing?
I mainly fish Lathem Reservoir up here in North Cherokee, but I plan on hitting Lake Acworth when the water gets back up. When the weather gets a little warmer, I'm going to venture down to Varner and try it out. I've been there once, but got skunked.


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 19, 2008)

Russ, down here there are a few places I go. I have two friends that live on private subdivision ponds/lakes. One is lake redwine (300 acres) for the most part that are under 14 inches (1-2lb avg) but have heard of hawgs coming out of there. The bottom is very weedy and is great for super fluke fishing. The other is a small pond in a friends subdivision lots of small one so far (atleast 20 per trip). I'll also go to lake kedron in Peachtree City. another good soft plastic and top water lake. And I know there are lunkers in there b/c I lost an 8lb+ (thats my guess) this summer. Let me know if you want to come south of the city. 


BOAT UPDATE: I got the hull painted, I"m gonna start the inside tomorrow and on to floor/decking. I also have a trailer in the works, I'll post more info on that later.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 19, 2008)

Chef - sounds like a plan on getting together to fish. If you ever wanna venture up north let me know... Lathem is pretty good for quantity bass - not always quality, but I've yet to come away skunked.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 19, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I never noticed you were in Newnan... I'm up in Canton. What lakes are you planning on fishing?
> I mainly fish Lathem Reservoir up here in North Cherokee, but I plan on hitting Lake Acworth when the water gets back up. When the weather gets a little warmer, I'm going to venture down to Varner and try it out. I've been there once, but got skunked.


I believe it is up. A friend from Mike's board said that it was up enough to use the ramp. Plus, you don't really need a ramp as much as I do.


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 30, 2008)

Been doing some work the past few nights after work. I managed to get the paint finished, framed out the back seat lid, and started on the front deck. I still have to go back and hard mount the deck thats why it looks uneven in places.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin' good! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 30, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Lookin' good! 8)




X 2


----------



## bcritch (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin real good.....


----------



## Big Buck (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great. Can't wait to see what it is going to look like.


----------



## fishinchef (Jan 4, 2009)

today I got the transom board, trolling motor plates, and tie down bolts mounted









I also mounted the rear seat frame and lids (I still have to put on the hinges, treat wood and carpet)




The rear seat storage fits a soft sided cooler, battery, plus room for some of the second person's gear


I also got a little work done on the front storage compartment. 













I used some dense styrofoam that I had lying around to cut the templates it worked better this way than other times when I have used cardboard. The front storage is going to be my life jacket/second batter storage. It is also sturdy enough to stand on if need be.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice work! 8) 

Have you had any thought to shortening some of the long bolts on the inside of the transom? Just thinking they could be prime targets to snag stuff on.


----------



## fishinchef (Jan 4, 2009)

Waterwings with the exception of the two U bolts the rest are short (the picture really doesn't show that. I will probably cut the U bolts at some point.


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow! Great job! Can you show some pics of the outside of the boat? Looks fantastic! Isn't it amazing what paint and carpet can do??


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good man! We really need to get together when the weather gets better and go catch some hawgs!


----------

